# Scholarships for Expats in KSA



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey concerns

Can any body confirm are there any scholarships which expats can also avail in Saudi universities.

If so which universities


----------



## MoePetro (Mar 14, 2015)

You need to check King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals (KFUPM) they have a very good scholarship program for expats.


----------

